# Mumbai - Planning to get Hathway.[Reviews]



## napsterv (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello,

I am currently using MTNL Xpress+ 699 Plan.

*i.imgur.com/BtRCXFP.png
I was planning to get Hathway Broadband HD Stream 3.

*i.imgur.com/DxvxgaU.png

Any reviews on hathway's DOSCIS 3.0 network?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2014)

Spoiler






napsterv said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently using MTNL Xpress+ 699 Plan.
> 
> ...





Hathway is good if you are looking for download speeds only. I have a 50 mbps connection and I get very good speeds. 

issues I have faced are. 
-ve 
Incorrect plan activation they activated 25Gb plan when I asked for 75 gig one, took them one+ month to migrate the plan. 
Local cable walla sometime cuts the cable, happened one time in my area. 
Line goes down sometimes in a month, but will be back up withing 2-6hrs. depending on the situation. 
bad onfield technicians

+ve 
Customer Support guys are good, they try to do what ever they can. they are held back by onsite technicians.


----------



## napsterv (Nov 10, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Hathway is good if you are looking for download speeds only. I have a 50 mbps connection and I get very good speeds.
> 
> issues I have faced are.
> -ve
> ...



MTNL is no different. They too have downtime and onfield technicians are not that good. 

I also talked to a friend of mine. I'm going with Hathway now.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2014)

Get the HD 3 Stream the FUP speed is very good for the price.

In Bangalore they give FUP speed of 512kps which sucks.


----------



## acepro71 (Feb 19, 2015)

i live in delhi had it here always broke when it rained other than that it was fine


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2015)

HD 3 plan looks nice.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Feb 21, 2015)

Google search for reviews. People are complaining that hathway is ****


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Google search for reviews. People are complaining that hathway is ****



Customer for ~7 month here. They do have issues like the line going down once or twice a month, but usually comes back within 24 hrs. They have a very good customer support but their backkend team is irresponsible. They take too much time to lookinto the issue. 

But other than than the speed is top notch. their price is also reasonable.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Feb 21, 2015)

BTW hd3 plan looks nice but need to have higher fup limit. Iam using 15 mbps beam and I can't even suffice 60gb lol.


----------



## thejunglegod (May 5, 2015)

Don't they have any plans without FUP? There are plenty of small time isps offering plans with no FUP. 
I just wanted to ask though, does hathway give good latency /pings while online gaming?


----------

